# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Fussschlaufen

## HGavallo

Hallo liebe surfcomunity! 
Ich hab da seit lngerem nen kleines Problem bei dem ich einfach nicht weiterkomme. Die Fusschlaufen! 
Jedes mal wenn ich im gleiten bin und versuche nach hinten in die Fusschlaufen zu gehen, wackelt mein Brett extrem und kommt aus dem gleiten, oder es dreht sich dermaen auf die Kante das ich fast runter falle. 
Hatt da jemand mal ein paar Tipps fr mich ? Bin da langsam echt frustriert. 
Liebe Gre
Helena

----------


## Ralph

Stehst Du dann schon ungefhr im Bereich der Schlaufen, oder noch deutlich weiter vorne?

Gru

Ralph

----------


## tigger1983

hi helena check mal das forum, da gibts genug und sehr detailierte erklrungen zu.

mfg

----------


## smutje

Hi,

je mehr Druck du im Segel hast und je schneller das Board wird, desto weiter gehst du auf dem Board nach hinten. Beim Angleiten/Gleiten solltest du daher schon in der Nhe der Schlaufen sein.

Zuerst gehst Du dann in die vordere Schlaufe. Dafr muss der Druck vom vorderen Fuss weg. Also noch mehr Druck/Zug auf Gabelbaum/Tampen und etwas abfallen. Durch das Abfallen verlagerst Du das Gewicht automatisch etwas auf den hinteren Fuss und du kannst den Vorderen in die Schlaufe stellen. Danach wieder anluven, wobei das Gewicht vom hinteren auf den vorderen Fuss verlagert wird. Der hintere Fuss ist nun frei und du kannst ihn in die Schlaufe stellen. Dann grinsen, Katapulten ade sagen und weiterfahren  :Wink: 

Das sind alles recht kleine Bewegungen, also nicht bertreiben! Auerdem ist die Sache auf FSW-Boards deutlich einfacher, da die Schlaufen weiter vorne und eher in der Mitte sind.

Viel Glck!

----------


## tigger1983

guckst du hier:

http://www.dailydose.de/ddforum/show...fu%DFschlaufen

wenn du danach immernoch fragen hast, hak nochmal nach...

----------


## HGavallo

Super ,danke fr die Antworten. Ich werds beim nchsten mal surfen so probieren :Smile:

----------

